# New Inlet Princess (Murrels headboat)



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

She starts back up in mid March. 
I plan to be on the first all day out I can.
Need to see blue water to make sure it's still there.

Any of you plan on going, PM me and I'll try and make it.
Have plenty of appropriate gear for offshore you can play with.


----------



## Fishguts13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Plan to hit an early trip myself. Got blown out the first half dozen last year lol.


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

Used to do two or three trips a year when I lived down there. Haven't done one now in about five years. Favorite trip was the overnight trip. With the limits what they are these days, it it worth going out anymore?


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

RJ clear out your PM's trying to send you some good info.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

scsharker18 said:


> RJ clear out your PM's trying to send you some good info.


Might help.... done


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Scooter2001 said:


> Used to do two or three trips a year when I lived down there. Haven't done one now in about five years. Favorite trip was the overnight trip. With the limits what they are these days, it it worth going out anymore?


If it's worth it is up to the fish and your fishing ability. You can't do much about the limits but bitch about them... so go fishing.
If you get 3 fat scamps, a king or cobia, some triggers and bottom dwellers you'd be doing pretty good.

$100 is a drop in the bucket compared to the alternatives to get out in the Gulf Stream...


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> If it's worth it is up to the fish and your fishing ability. You can't do much about the limits but bitch about them... so go fishing.
> If you get 3 fat scamps, a king or cobia, some triggers and bottom dwellers you'd be doing pretty good.
> 
> $100 is a drop in the bucket compared to the alternatives to get out in the Gulf Stream...


Yeah, I love those trips. I always enjoyed fishing on the Sundancer out of Little River as well, a little pricier, but fifteen people max, actually went one day and there were only eight of us on board and everyone got a limit of Genuines (back when you could keep 2) grouper, dolphin. Dang I miss living on the coast.


----------

